# Scattante XRL built up



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Here’s some pics of my Scattante XRL build. You know the super deal frameset that performance/supergo is shelling out. I’ve been working on my bikes for years, but this is the first one I completely built from the frame up. I’ve always wanted to do that. Everything went together smoothly except for the crown race on the fork. The fork steerer at the crown needed some milling so I had the local shop do that. I’m not sure what wasn’t right, the fork or the crown race, but moderate smacking with a PVC pipe got it to go on straight, but not down far enough. The headset went in easily. My first experience with the integrated type. It came with the frameset, it isn’t really a cartridge system like I’m used to. It has ball bearings on a retainer ring and cups/cones/seals that you put together then pop in. It’s smooth right now. The bike is build up with mostly Ultegra 9 with a touch of 105 and a touch of DuraAce. Some parts are old, some parts are new, some are borrowed and some are blue (wink), well nothing was borrowed really. I tried my best to duplicate the fit on my other bike and I got to within 2mm on the reach, everything else is exact (same saddle, and handlebars).I’ve put a few hundred mile on it so far. The bike rides nicely. First aluminum frame for me, and no teeth jarring jackhammer ride to be found. The front end is really stiff laterally, that fork is one stiff mo fo. 

I can’t think of anything else to share at the moment.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice looking bike but the rear wheel doesn't look centered in the last picture! It's not centered between the stays or the caliper. I'd check the dish, then the frame.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

VaughnA said:


> Nice looking bike but the rear wheel doesn't look centered in the last picture! It's not centered between the stays or the caliper. I'd check the dish, then the frame.



thanks, I noticed that too in the picture, but it's only looks like that in the picture, it seems I'm a much better bike mechanic than I am photographer. the wheel/frame is ok in person.


----------



## joepippas (Jun 29, 2006)

Take a look at the last pic. The shot was taken more off center than centered. look at the left crank.. more of it showing than the right crank... and you can see more of the inside right seat stay... so the wheel is centered just the picture isn't.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

is that a little piece of tape on the headtube? is that to stop cable rubbing?


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

weltyed said:


> is that a little piece of tape on the headtube? is that to stop cable rubbing?


Well the cable will still rub, but I'm hoping the tape will save the paint somewhat.


----------



## CarbonTi (Nov 16, 2001)

Nice work on the new bike - best of luck with it.

Rather than use tape to prevent the rubbing of paint on the headtube, get some o-rings and stretch them over the cable housing where the housing contacts the head tube. This is what I use but any LBS will have them: http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...ble-and-Housing&tc=O-Rings&item_id=JW-3001/30

I don't suggest regular o-rings from the hardware store because the durometer on those is too high, they scuff paint whereas the cable donuts don't.(i.e. the compund is soft).


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

CarbonTi said:


> Nice work on the new bike - best of luck with it.
> 
> Rather than use tape to prevent the rubbing of paint on the headtube, get some o-rings and stretch them over the cable housing where the housing contacts the head tube. This is what I use but any LBS will have them: http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...ble-and-Housing&tc=O-Rings&item_id=JW-3001/30
> 
> I don't suggest regular o-rings from the hardware store because the durometer on those is too high, they scuff paint whereas the cable donuts don't.(i.e. the compund is soft).


thanks for the tip, although this stuff here looks like it might be even better than what you suggested. seems to be made for it.

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...d-Housing&tc=Frame-Protectors&item_id=JW-TT2B.

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...d-Housing&tc=Frame-Protectors&item_id=JW-TT3G


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mersault said:


> Here’s some pics of my Scattante XRL build. You know the super deal frameset that performance/supergo is shelling out. I’ve been working on my bikes for years, but this is the first one I completely built from the frame up. I’ve always wanted to do that. Everything went together smoothly except for the crown race on the fork. The fork steerer at the crown needed some milling so I had the local shop do that. I’m not sure what wasn’t right, the fork or the crown race, but moderate smacking with a PVC pipe got it to go on straight, but not down far enough. The headset went in easily. My first experience with the integrated type. It came with the frameset, it isn’t really a cartridge system like I’m used to. It has ball bearings on a retainer ring and cups/cones/seals that you put together then pop in. It’s smooth right now. The bike is build up with mostly Ultegra 9 with a touch of 105 and a touch of DuraAce. Some parts are old, some parts are new, some are borrowed and some are blue (wink), well nothing was borrowed really. I tried my best to duplicate the fit on my other bike and I got to within 2mm on the reach, everything else is exact (same saddle, and handlebars).I’ve put a few hundred mile on it so far. The bike rides nicely. First aluminum frame for me, and no teeth jarring jackhammer ride to be found. The front end is really stiff laterally, that fork is one stiff mo fo.
> 
> I can’t think of anything else to share at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


Looks good-

Only thing I'll say is ditch the brand stickers ('scattante' ...fork in particular, frame ones also), they just ruin an otherwise nice look methinks (not the brand, just the font/size)

Good luck!


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> Looks good-
> 
> Only thing I'll say is ditch the brand stickers ('scattante' ...fork in particular, frame ones also), they just ruin an otherwise nice look methinks (not the brand, just the font/size)
> 
> Good luck!


yeah, I'd think it would look cleaner with an all black fork without lettering. But the lettering is under clearcoat, so I guess it's staying there. The paint job is actually quite good, surpising for the cost. The frame lettering is also under the clearcoat, but the frame lettering isn't so bad to my eyes.


----------



## martylane (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's my recent XRL Comp build: frame size 54, 9-speed Ultegra, FSA Energy compact crank, Mavic Cosmos, etc.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

i got the same frame but with the carbon seatstays for the GF it is a very nice looking frame but the headset that came with the frame doesn't work right so I had to buy new headset. Still great price!!!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I like all three builds. We just got a Performance store in Columbus Ohio and I was able to inspect these frames up front. Solid frame. The paint and graphics were nice. The compact geometry/sloping top tube is proportionate in each size and visually appealing. I hesitate to say "a great frame for the money" because that indicates something of lesser quality. If I need a replacement frame, I would definitely start with one of the above frames.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

with this thread resurrected, any more word on the ride quality? from anyone that has the frame or bike?


----------



## martylane (Jul 29, 2004)

weltyed said:


> with this thread resurrected, any more word on the ride quality? from anyone that has the frame or bike?


I can respond to this. For perspective, my experience with road bikes have included a lugged Columbus SL, a lugged 531 (years ago!) 3 Cannondales (3.0, 2.8, CAAD4) a Litespeed Tuscany, and a Kogswell Model D. I weigh 160 lbs. The parts for my XLR build came right off of my Tuscany. The XLR Comp is super stiff in the rear. It is nowhere near as comfortable as the Tuscany, but it has that rigidity that makes it feel like it is descending on rails like the Cannondale, though not quite as stiff at the head tube like the Cannondale is. There is a bit of lateral give at the head tube, but not enough to cause speed wobbles. I'm not sure what causes this, though I suspect the aero tubes, or maybe the fork, which isn't a beefy as others, like the Slice for example. The lateral give isn't that bad. If I hadn't spent alot of time on Cannondales, I probably wouldn't even notice it. Otherwise, the XLR feels stable but quick like a neutral racing bike. It feels light, obviously not light as the current top bikes. 

I guess it was around the year 2000 that bikes like this were common. A bike dealer friend of mine got a new top of the line aluminum Lemond back then, and when I asked him how it rode, he said "all aluminum racing bikes these days feel about the same." And there were loads of these bikes around back then equipped with Dura Ace. My impression is that the XLR Comp is like the frames from that period, except it has a more modern integrated headset. 

I can add that Performance doesn't miss the details in the XLR. Even though it is inexpensive, the frame came not only with a headset, but a chain stay guard, a spare derrailleur hanger, and a bottle of touch up paint.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

martylane said:


> I guess it was around the year 2000 that bikes like this were common. A bike dealer friend of mine got a new top of the line aluminum Lemond back then, and when I asked him how it rode, he said "all aluminum racing bikes these days feel about the same." And there were loads of these bikes around back then equipped with Dura Ace. My impression is that the XLR Comp is like the frames from that period, except it has a more modern integrated headset.


This bike is very similar to bikes out there today. Look at the Aluminum Specialized Roubaix or the Trek 1500. The XRL is very similar to those. This is a modern frame. I don't totally disagree with you....many aluminum frames haven't changed much since 2000.

Brian
TheRoadBike.com


----------



## nepets1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice build up. I'm planning to build mine in red. Anybody with a red one?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks nice

For those of you looking to prevent cable rub, the clear bra film used on cars works great!


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

on that 54cm what is the measurement from BB center to the top of the top tube??


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

martylane said:


> I can respond to this. For perspective, my experience with road bikes have included a lugged Columbus SL, a lugged 531 (years ago!) 3 Cannondales (3.0, 2.8, CAAD4) a Litespeed Tuscany, and a Kogswell Model D. I weigh 160 lbs. The parts for my XLR build came right off of my Tuscany. The XLR Comp is super stiff in the rear. It is nowhere near as comfortable as the Tuscany, but it has that rigidity that makes it feel like it is descending on rails like the Cannondale, though not quite as stiff at the head tube like the Cannondale is. There is a bit of lateral give at the head tube, but not enough to cause speed wobbles. I'm not sure what causes this, though I suspect the aero tubes, or maybe the fork, which isn't a beefy as others, like the Slice for example. The lateral give isn't that bad. If I hadn't spent alot of time on Cannondales, I probably wouldn't even notice it. Otherwise, the XLR feels stable but quick like a neutral racing bike. It feels light, obviously not light as the current top bikes.


How is the XLR's ride comfort over chip-seal (rough) roads compared to your CAAD4?


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

Anybody know how low the price of the XRL comp frameset will go on performance?

right now it's 230 for frame/fork/headset. Curious if it goes any cheaper.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

The lowest I've seen it was $199. When I got it, I also used a 20% and a $0.99 shipping, although the shipping was upcharged $10 for oversize. Stuff always goes on sale at Performance, if you're patient, you can jump on the sale and the coupon code.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

can any1 tell me if the seat tube measurement goes from center of BB to" top" of the seat tube or is it C-C on the XRL frames


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

eddymerckx#1 said:


> can any1 tell me if the seat tube measurement goes from center of BB to" top" of the seat tube or is it C-C on the XRL frames


top of the seat tube, where the collar sits.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

thanx,I had to get another Eddy Merckx because the old measurement was CtoC & the frame was a lil too big so I got a smaller frame when they changed the way they measured old & new Merckx's,so looks like Ill be puttin it on ebay


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

So, the XRL has slopping geometry. But it seems like the seat tube is very long for it being slopping... Or am I just an idiot? completely possible.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

gradosu said:


> So, the XRL has slopping geometry. But it seems like the seat tube is very long for it being slopping... Or am I just an idiot? completely possible.



that picture is a little skewed. The red line "A" for the seat tube, should extend all the way up to "B". I have the 57 and it's 57 cm from the center of the bottom bracket up to the top of the seat tube, not where it meets the top tube. My virtual top tube measures 56.8 cm, but hey, that's close enough


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

gradosu said:


> Anybody know how low the price of the XRL comp frameset will go on performance?
> 
> right now it's 230 for frame/fork/headset. Curious if it goes any cheaper.


they gotta 10% off coupon floatin around,so like $207 ,Im gonna have 1 shipped to the store ,I also have to pay 6% tax.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

You might as well join Team Performance, then, and get 10% of your purchase back as well. If you spend 43 more dollars with Performance, you'll break even.


----------



## davidwaller (Sep 24, 2004)

There were questions about the ride quality of the XRL. My son and I rode these for two years. Now the frames are hanging in our basement. I would say that the ride quality is not bad, but not great either. We used Vittoria Open Corsa tires which were a great help in enhancing the ride quality. For this frame I would recommend a nice riding tire like the 290 tpi Vittorias, and a not-too-stiff wheelset. Equipped this way, and with the tires inflated to no more than about 115-120 psi, the XRL is definitely comfortable enough for long rides. While riding the XRL I upgraded my fork from the Weyless that it came with to the Easton EC90 SL. The Easton fork felt alot better (perhaps justifying its price), improving the ride noticeably, and it also seemed to improve handling. Then I upgraded the frame to an IBEX Aprisa (aluminum main triangle with carbon seat and chain stays). The IBEX seems noticeably better than the XRL in both ride and handling, and also flexes less in the rear triangle in sprints/climbs (at $400 the frame without fork cost almost twice what the XRL frame + fork cost). The IBEX is also about .4 lbs lighter in the same size than the XRL, for what it's worth. At this point, I am completely satisfied with my IBEX frame and Easton EC90 SL fork and won't change my frame/fork unless something breaks. So unless or until you've ridden something better, I would expect most riders to be satisfied with the XRL, provided that a good choice of tires, wheels, and tire pressures is made. But for me the upgrade was worth it, as I get significantly more pleasure out of riding the IBEX frame/Easton fork combination.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Here's a red one*



nepets1 said:


> Nice build up. I'm planning to build mine in red. Anybody with a red one?


Not the greatest shot of the bike... 

I built this up for my 15 year-old son last year. We put my old 9-speed Chorus groupo on it. He's got about 2000 miles on the bike, but he's already starting to outgrow it! It really has been a great bike for him and we might look to get another Scattante frame to replace it.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

davidwaller said:


> There were questions about the ride quality of the XRL. My son and I rode these for two years. Now the frames are hanging in our basement. I would say that the ride quality is not bad, but not great either. We used Vittoria Open Corsa tires which were a great help in enhancing the ride quality. For this frame I would recommend a nice riding tire like the 290 tpi Vittorias, and a not-too-stiff wheelset. Equipped this way, and with the tires inflated to no more than about 115-120 psi, the XRL is definitely comfortable enough for long rides. While riding the XRL I upgraded my fork from the Weyless that it came with to the Easton EC90 SL. The Easton fork felt alot better (perhaps justifying its price), improving the ride noticeably, and it also seemed to improve handling. Then I upgraded the frame to an IBEX Aprisa (aluminum main triangle with carbon seat and chain stays). The IBEX seems noticeably better than the XRL in both ride and handling, and also flexes less in the rear triangle in sprints/climbs (at $400 the frame without fork cost almost twice what the XRL frame + fork cost). The IBEX is also about .4 lbs lighter in the same size than the XRL, for what it's worth. At this point, I am completely satisfied with my IBEX frame and Easton EC90 SL fork and won't change my frame/fork unless something breaks. So unless or until you've ridden something better, I would expect most riders to be satisfied with the XRL, provided that a good choice of tires, wheels, and tire pressures is made. But for me the upgrade was worth it, as I get significantly more pleasure out of riding the IBEX frame/Easton fork combination.



Thanks for the insight. This would be a training/rain/crit bike if I decide to go ahead and build. Was the fork that came with it too stiff? Too flexy? I'm really not looking for a super comfortable ride, I already have that in my Trek 5500. Thanks.


----------



## davidwaller (Sep 24, 2004)

I guess in some ways the Weyless fork was "too stiff", since the Easton fork rode noticeably better. The Weyless fork was OK; it just didn't compare particularly well with the Easton fork, which I guess is not too surprising considering the price difference. I never noticed the Weyless fork as being overly flexy. I guess Easton just did a better job of engineering their fork for both ride and handling. I would think the XRL would make a decent crit/training bike. It handles well enough, is stiff enough, and you're not likely to be bothered by any deficiencies in the ride quality during a relatively short intense race.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

eddymerckx#1 said:


> they gotta 10% off coupon floatin around,so like $207 ,Im gonna have 1 shipped to the store ,I also have to pay 6% tax.


I just got an email with the code 6002410. 15% off over $75 and free ground shipping (although I bet you get an oversize charge).


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

nice, do you know how long that offer is good for?


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

nepets1 said:


> Nice build up. I'm planning to build mine in red. Anybody with a red one?


ahhh, I just ordered a red one in a 54 like martylanes up top,gonna have it sent to the store just outta philly,theres a 15 % off coupon performance just sent me its 6002410,gettin the frame for $195.47 ,if youre holdin out for a 20% dont cause theyll raise the frame price this looks like perfect timing


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

gradosu said:


> nice, do you know how long that offer is good for?


sat 8/25

also you can go here http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=48

there's always a code there


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they also run a 20% off orders over $75. usually hits once a month or so. if you are a member, you might wanna try to hold off until they have double points weekend, which is basically 20% off...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Had one.*



davidwaller said:


> I guess in some ways the Weyless fork was "too stiff", since the Easton fork rode noticeably better. The Weyless fork was OK; it just didn't compare particularly well with the Easton fork, which I guess is not too surprising considering the price difference. I never noticed the Weyless fork as being overly flexy. I guess Easton just did a better job of engineering their fork for both ride and handling. I would think the XRL would make a decent crit/training bike. It handles well enough, is stiff enough, and you're not likely to be bothered by any deficiencies in the ride quality during a relatively short intense race.


I had a red 57cm that I got just before the Supergo next to our shop became a Performance after the buyout. It was an '05 frame, solid red without that ovoid white panel behind the logos. The Scattante is, in my opinion, better than any of the Performance "house brand" stuff as Supergo generally did a good job of speccing and sourcing their stuff. The welds and paint finish were quite good, better than some more expensive frames out there.

I got it for a "backup" bike and for the off-chance that I would do a few of our local criterium series races. The Supergo manager sold me the frame, fork, headset, and a Weyless seatpost and stem for $200 + tax. Not bad. If I crashed it, I wouldn't be heartbroken.

I built it up with a mix of Campy 8 speed Athena and Centaur on some Open Pro's. It fit and handled very nicely. I could get a bit of brake rub in the front on out-of-the-saddle climbs which I initially thought was wheel flex. But I could duplicate that with another wheel from my other bike where that never happened. I could only conclude that the fork was laterally a little flexy. Otherwise the bike was, to coin a phrase, "stiff and responsive!"

But overall, the frame was just a bit to harsh for long rides. Now, I'm 61 years old and I "grew up" on lugged steel Columbus and Reynolds tubed frames (still have one of each) so take that into consideration. 25-30 miles was my "practical" limit. I wound up selling it after less than a year.

Nevertheless, I would recommend it to anyone on a budget for a first bike, a very good crit bike, or a backup bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

the only thing is they might raise the price of the frames when they give the 20% ,right now 15% & a sale price is good enuff.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

Is anybody who is 190+ ride a XRL? Curious about how the frame/fork handle under some weight.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

gradosu said:


> Is anybody who is 190+ ride a XRL? Curious about how the frame/fork handle under some weight.


yeah, shamefully I am up to about 200 now, haven't been riding that much lately. the front end is stiff, I'd say too stiff, and the verticle compliance is fine on the rear, however if I really crank/torque hard when I'm in the big ring, I can get the chain to rub a little on the front derailer. I can't get it to rub on my 2000 Litespeed Tuscany when I put the same effort for comparison.

I've had the XRL up to 50PMH on a descent, and it tracks well, no shimmy or noodling or anything like that.

I think if they flared the seat tube by the bottom bracket up to 1 3/8" that would help a lot. But for the price, you can't expect everything.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

That's good. I'm fine with a harsh ride, i just don't want a wobbly ride.


----------



## nepets1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pix steve d. I think I'll go with the red also.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i was in performance the other day and the shop guy told me that they would be closing an hour early saturday to inventory. i asked if they would be having a bigger inventory sale. "actually, this is one of the better sales of the year." 

he also said that in 3-4 weeks they would be doin another Double-Points sale, but this one would be running from wednesday-sunady or something, not the standard double-points weekend. 

i also noticed on teh website they have a few different deals on the frame. some of teh packages come with frame, fork, headset, bars, and tape.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I was in performance yesterday & they had every1 in there doin inventory,Im still waitin for my red xrl comp frame to come in ,when you have it shipped to the store it takes alot longer,but my chain was fed-ex'd there in less than a week,hmmm.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah, the website says it could take up to 3 months(!) to get something to the store. the only time i ordered and had it shippe dto the store it got there in less than 5 days.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

I'm curious about the weight of the frameset (headset, frame, and fork). On the performance website it says the XRL Comp is 3.43lbs. I'm not sure what size that is for. Any thoughts?


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

according to fed-ex my frame will be there tomorrow(wednesday) at the store ,quess I'll see about the weight


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

Let us know what weight your frame is when you get it. What are you building it up with?


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I gotta red M(54),probably Ultegra


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

OK I just picked it up & the 54 frame(only) weighs (according to my postage scale ) 3 1/4 lbs.,looks perfect ,looks like my Merckx Leader,hard to believe the quality for the amount ,you get a carbon fork w/ aluminum steerer,xtra dropout,headset,touch up paint,this is definitely a giveaway for the price,its gonna keep my Mercckx's,Gios's ,Serotta'& Specialized bikes company .


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

That's not too shabby for fork/frame/headset for 200 bucks.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

DID YOU PUT YOUR HEADSET IN RIGHT,I got the diagram from perf. tech. the loose end of bearing sits in the cup ,the top of the retainer ring should all you see in viewing the top or bottom ,if ya need a diagram Ill e-mail it to you.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

what components are you building the bike with?


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

eddymerckx#1 said:


> I gotta red M(54),probably Ultegra


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

eddymerckx#1 said:


> DID YOU PUT YOUR HEADSET IN RIGHT,I got the diagram from perf. tech. the loose end of bearing sits in the cup ,the top of the retainer ring should all you see in viewing the top or bottom ,if ya need a diagram Ill e-mail it to you.


I used this diagram, was it the same as the one Performance gave you?

http://www.canecreek.com/fileadmin/...dsets/man_aheadsets/ISC_ICBM_instructions.pdf


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

NO, thats a sealed bearing h-set,you need the retainer ring bearing schematic,same site but he must have an older 1 saved that he e-mailed me from cane-creek


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

bike is done & rides & looks damn good, I used 9 spd. ultegra& 9 spd. dura-ace shifters,compared to the Gios's & Merckx's I have, it has a lil stiffer ride , feel the road a lil more ,overall very happy,kinda makes me think about the price of the others


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

eddymerckx#1 said:


> bike is done & rides & looks damn good, I used 9 spd. ultegra& 9 spd. dura-ace shifters,compared to the Gios's & Merckx's I have, it has a lil stiffer ride , feel the road a lil more ,overall very happy,kinda makes me think about the price of the others



Have any pictures of the build to share?


----------



## blubike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Catastrophic Failures???*

Not to throw cold water on this frame/fork combo, I have seen horror pictures elsewhere on the web of the Scattante carbon fork breaking catastrophically in two. Makes my comfort level go way down. If you upgrade to another fork, then the XRL "deal" doesn't seem like such a deal after all. Any comments from those of you who ride XRLs?

PS: In the interest of full disclosure, I ride steel frames w/steel forks - these may be a bit heavier but not subject to catastrophic failure.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

blubike said:


> Not to throw cold water on this frame/fork combo, I have seen horror pictures elsewhere on the web of the Scattante carbon fork breaking catastrophically in two. Makes my comfort level go way down. If you upgrade to another fork, then the XRL "deal" doesn't seem like such a deal after all. Any comments from those of you who ride XRLs?
> 
> PS: In the interest of full disclosure, I ride steel frames w/steel forks - these may be a bit heavier but not subject to catastrophic failure.



I don't currently ride a Scattante frame, but the fork failure you are talking about is probably an isolated case on the newest review of the frameset on rbr reviews. If you look through this thread there is one guy who comments on the strength of the fork. I think the fork failure was a freak happening and nothing that would be considered a trend.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

can send pics just leave me an addy, also these things can happen on any frame& fork ,price doesnt exclude you from that,Id like to see "all" these failure pics you've seen ,where are they???


----------



## blubike (Aug 15, 2007)

https://s211.photobucket.com/albums...en Performance Scattante bicycle - bad fork/?


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Scattante XRL*

Congratulations on your new bike. I just finished building a 48 cm XRL frame with a 9speed Tiagra groupset, an Ascent carbon post, Selle Sintesi saddle, Ritchy bar/stem and Neuvation M28 Aero II's wheels. It weights at 19.5 pounds with the Nashbar clipless road pedals- $14.99.
It rides very well, stiff but more comfortable than my Gios Torino Super Record, and a lot faster! For the money, it is a super bargain! Regards, ru1-2cycle:thumbsup:


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Ouch!*

Man, that is a nasty catastrophic fork failure. He should be able to recover
the fork if still under warranty.
It looks as if he had a high speed front end collision
with a Mac truck, he-he!


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

ru , you have a gios super record ,I got the same in blue, got it a very loooong time ago,I like it alot,has the quickest steering of all my bikes


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Gios*



eddymerckx#1 said:


> ru , you have a gios super record ,I got the same in blue, got it a very loooong time ago,I like it alot,has the quickest steering of all my bikes


Oh yes, my Torino also has lightning responsiveness, more than any other bikes I have owned. And it descends like a hawk on its Mavic GP4 tubulars! I intend to ride mine for at least another long time, God willing! I appreciate its reliable durability and its quality craftsmanship- it is a beauty to this day- I purchased mIne brand new while stationed in Colorado in 1984, all Campy Nuovo Record and I still ride the same Sidi chain and Mallard freewheel!:thumbsup:


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I wish I could find a frame that rides& handles like the Torino,I got the same setup w/gp4 ,although I switch between clinchers,I got a newer alum. A-90 Gios now ,but still I use the Torino to judge every bike I have & till now nothin is close.


----------



## jonstringer (Oct 4, 2009)

They had this frameset on sale yesterday (10.25.2009) for $149.99. It was on their homepage as the deal of the day. Employees pricing can't be much better. I ordered it immediately in black 57cm. Shipped free to the store right up the road. I sent in a question to their technicians asking for weight specs on the frame, headset and fork. If o receive answers I'll post them. Or I'll weigh it all myself when I receive it. I'm excited about this frame. I plan to sell the fork and headset. Should offset some of the cost. Cheap, light, and, and stiff is all I'm after. I'll post the build.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

I realize that this is a 3-year-old thread, but since it was revived with a deal, I'll add my $0.02 that it's not a bad frame. I've got about 2K miles on mine, not a complaint to be had.

Note to Jonstringer: Might be better to create a new thread with a link, especially in the Deals forum. New threads are not expensive ;-)


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Any more builds?*

Anyone have an XRL build that they would care to post pics of and comment about how the bike rides etc.?


----------



## wmsx4 (May 2, 2008)

*Getting Redy To Build*

Got the last parts today and I am getting ready to build up a Scattante XRL Comp with a SRAM Rival group. I will post pics as soon as it is ready; hopefully no more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have the frame? How does it look? Chainstays equidistant, wheels all centered etc.?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Do you have the frame? How does it look? Chainstays equidistant, wheels all centered etc.?


The frames wouldn't be around long if there were major problems like that with them. They may not have the most beautiful welds and such on them, but they are a pretty solid built frame. I ride the CX version of this frame and it has served me very well for winter training and this fall, 8 cross races. I also intend to use it for crits in the spring/summer, and besides a bit more weight than I would prefer, have no reservations about getting it out there on the race course.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

The XRL Comp is on sale right now, 179.99. Incredible buy for frame, fork, headset and seat clamp. Plus 10% back in points offsets the tax... practically disposable.


----------



## wmsx4 (May 2, 2008)

*Scattante Questions*



Asmodeus2112 said:


> Do you have the frame? How does it look? Chainstays equidistant, wheels all centered etc.?


The frame looks great. Bought it used on e-bay for $104. The head tube emblem is missing but other than that, the frame looks brand new. Wheels go on fine. I'm looking forward to getting it built up.


----------



## jonstringer (Oct 4, 2009)

There is a gentleman in Austin, TX who has built an XRL Comp using only performance house products. This bike has the 10spd trio set made by forte, halo crankset, Titan wheels, etc... everything that can be performance is. Tires, chain, and seat are the only non performance bicycle products. The bike, with pedals and cages weighs in at 19lbs. Not just ant saddle, a Brooks, which weighs a ton. It looks good, he loves the forte shifters and derailleurs. I'll try to grab a picture next time I see him. He calls it his $700 bike.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, pic would be great. I'm in Austin too, so maybe I'll run across him sometime.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

Just bought one of these frames to replace a crash-damaged frame. Scavenged parts from my last 2 bikes to get me rolling until I can get a proper replacement.


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

Vancemac said:


> Just bought one of these frames to replace a crash-damaged frame. Scavenged parts from my last 2 bikes to get me rolling until I can get a proper replacement.


Which headset did you use the one include with the frame or something else. BTW your bike looks great


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice XRL Vancemac! That's not he stock fork is it?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Nice XRL Vancemac! That's not he stock fork is it?


That looks like the stock fork to me.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Vancemac said:


> Just bought one of these frames to replace a crash-damaged frame. Scavenged parts from my last 2 bikes to get me rolling until I can get a proper replacement.


Nice build! Looks like a worthy and "proper" replacement to me.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Asmo. Kris is correct -- stock fork.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

SleepyNinja said:


> Which headset did you use the one include with the frame or something else. BTW your bike looks great


Thanks S-Ninja. Yes, I used the included headset.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

holy cromoly said:


> Nice build! Looks like a worthy and "proper" replacement to me.


Thanks Holy Cro... it won't win any weight weenie awards, but it turned out better than I expected for a parts bin special. The campy stuff holds up rather nicely. This will likely be the crit/rain bike. And frankly, I'd be perfectly happy if this was my only bike.


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

Vancemac said:


> Thanks S-Ninja. Yes, I used the included headset.


One last question from me did your just headset drop in or was it pressed. Reason I ask is because I have one I plan to build sometime before summer possibly.


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

SleepyNinja said:


> One last question from me did your just headset drop in or was it pressed. Reason I ask is because I have one I plan to build sometime before summer possibly.


Sorry, not sure -- I had my shop take everything off the crashed bike and re-assemble on the new frame because I wanted documentation on everything for insurance.


----------



## SleepyNinja (Mar 6, 2008)

No problem


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

SleepyNinja said:


> One last question from me did your just headset drop in or was it pressed. Reason I ask is because I have one I plan to build sometime before summer possibly.


It is drop in if it is the same as the one on my cross bike, which it should be.


----------



## iamhampster (Mar 23, 2010)

Just ordered a white 57cm frame off ebay for $100 shipped. I'm excited to build this bike from the frame up.


----------



## wmsx4 (May 2, 2008)

I just built up a 54 cm XRL Comp. I rellay like it. I had a 57cm but it was really long in the top tube. There are some pics posted in htis forum under the heading "Recent Build - Pics". Hope you enjoy your as much as I have mine.


----------

